# San Juan shuttles



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I think they're called Rendezvous Lodge. Like,the only place in town. 

My gf and I did the SJ in five days,instead of the usual 6, and they lead us to believe that there was a good chance(in fairness,they never said it was set in stone) my truck would be at Clay Hills early(instead of six days later). We got to the take-out at Clay hills and NO car. Somehow i got a signal and was able to get ahold of them and they said that they would find someone to get my car out to me in a couple of hours. Soo i definitely recommend them,they went out of their way for us. We took a chance and rolled the dice on the truck being there and it wasn't,but they remedied the situation for us quickly.....


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Recapture Lodge in Bluff: Recapture Lodge, Bluff UT (Jim Hook, very cool guy, desert god)
Far Out Expeditions also in Bluff: Far Out ExpeditionS in Bluff, Utah (Vaughn Hadenfeldt, another SE Utah god)


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah,Recapture Lodge....


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

$75.00 for the shuttle and you give the driver a ride back to bluff.It's a sweet deal but you have to have a seat with a seatbelt for the person who drove your vehicle.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I've used Valley's RV in Mexhat ... they keep your rig on their lot till takeout day
Maybe call the outfitters in Moab and see if they have a trip on those days that you can hop the bus.
Hitchhiking sucks on that road... took me 2 hours to beg a ride from mex to bluff the one time I did it.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

I've parked at Valle's to do the Sand Island to Mexican Hat portion. Nice people.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the names.
Is there a reason other than cost they don't deliver your vehicle to Clay Hills before you arrive? Have there been break-ins there? Some other problems leaving parked cars? 
I sort of prefer to have my car at the take-out early in case of an emergency or just foul weather - it's a nice safety line to be able to just bail out of the canyon if need be. I don't want to do that if the truck will come up missing though...


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Probably just cost and availability of shuttle drivers. They could prolly get it there a day early if you just tell them that your taking out on that day(before your actual take-out). Never heard of any problems with break-ins at Clay Hills. You're in the middle of nowhere. But who knows....


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Only problems I ever heard of were at the mex takeout... still I would rather have my rig on a safe lot until I am ready for it than take a chance of a breakin.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't heard of problems at Clay Hills either, only Mexican Hat. That's why we paid to park at Valle's when we did the upper section. Clay Hills is a long damn way for a thief to drive.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

The best deal for the Clay Hills takeout is to have the shuttle driver meet you— that gives 'em some incentive to arrive on time (you, too). 

Then you drive 'em back to Bluff (or wherever). If they're sober and the car's in good shape, be sure to tip.


----------



## davedlg (May 22, 2007)

We used Valle's last year. Great price if you have an extra seat and a seat belt to drive the driver back to Mex. Hat. Otherwise it's $150 extra for the whole group (I think), to get the vehicles dropped off. They were great - I'd go with them again. I wish I'd remembered to keep cash to tip the driver though.


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

asleep.at.the.oars said:


> Thanks for the names.
> Is there a reason other than cost they don't deliver your vehicle to Clay Hills before you arrive? Have there been break-ins there? Some other problems leaving parked cars?
> I sort of prefer to have my car at the take-out early in case of an emergency or just foul weather - it's a nice safety line to be able to just bail out of the canyon if need be. I don't want to do that if the truck will come up missing though...


Our party had a vehicle broken into a few years back at Clay Hills. The only thing taken was the battery. Luckily once we got back to Mexican Hat a filling station was having a sale on used batteries...


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

WestSlopeWW said:


> Our party had a vehicle broken into a few years back at Clay Hills. The only thing taken was the battery. Luckily once we got back to Mexican Hat a filling station was having a sale on used batteries...


 
Think it was another boater stranded out there with a dead battery?? Who would drive that far,down that bumpy road just to steal a battery. Think the filling station did it? Inside job....


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Aw, hell, I better leave the truck somewhere somebody can keep an eye on it and have 'em meet us. Sounds like it's even rougher down there that out in the oil patch by Vernal. Thanks for the tips on who to call. Fingers crossed that no surprises crop up...


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

We doubted that it was another boating party, and probably not an inside job either. And like I said, that has been many years ago. The past few times I have been to Clay Hills there were people camping at the take-out, so as long as people are around it shouldnt be a problem. Though having Valle's deliver your vehicle on the day you take-out would certainly be your best bet.

Have fun, wish it were me going!


----------



## king kong kev (Aug 31, 2006)

We are doing the Bluff to Mexican Hat section this week. Is there any problem to leave a vehicle at Sand Island campground? Or is there a better place to leave a vehicle in Bluff?


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I have never had a problem leaving a vehicle at Sand Island. I believe one of the rangers stays there overnight during the season.


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

Just pack your battery on your raft!! lol


----------



## spankey (Jul 22, 2008)

If you want a vehicle left at Clay Hills they have to get their driver bak to Mexican Hat MH so they charge and extra 145.00 to drive an extra vehicle/van to bring the drivers back.


----------



## spankey (Jul 22, 2008)

Tiggy said:


> Just pack your battery on your raft!! lol


with your trolling motor HA!


----------



## spankey (Jul 22, 2008)

*Shuttle San Juan*

These may not be accurate but they are my interpretation per the phone calls I just made on 4-13-09 at 5:30 PM MST to these three places around Sand Island and Mexican Hat. 

I was checking for myself for a trip from Sand Island to Clay Hills.

I am not advertising for the places but just wanted a comparison for my own use and thought the buzz might be interested. I make no claim to accuracy or recomendations 


==================
Mexican hat lodge Bob
1-435-683-2222

prices per vehicle with or without a trailer. driver should be picked up before Sand Island launch one seat and seatbelt per driver. cars/trailers stored at MH Lodge until the takeout day.
Drivers have to be returned to MH Lodge 
80.00 per Mexican Hat to Clay Hill per vehicle
90.00 per Sand Island to Clay Hill






Valle’s RV Park Richard
1-435-683-2226

35.00 Sand Island to Mexican Hat 
70.00 Mexican Hat to Clay Hills 

looks like 105.00 to store a vehicle and do the Sand Island to Clay Hills delivery
and extra 145.00 if vehicles are left at Clay Hill with out a driver so they can have one of their Vehicles go to Clay Hill and get their driver


=====================================================
Recapture Lodge 1-435-683-2226
Recapture Lodge, Bluff UT



90.00 MH to Clay hills and an extra 5 for sand Island departure The Mexican Hat and Clay Hills overtime is $10.00 per hour

Add $35.00 to take a trailer to Clay Hills and $10.00 to Mexican Hat. 

pick up and drop off drivers so you don’t have to pay the 145.00 extra


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

How is the scene at Sand Island, could I leave a boat there un-attended while we ran a shuttle or is that sketch?


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Sand Island is relatively safe, but I wouldn't leave my stuff unattended while doing the long Clay Hills shuttle.


----------

